# Hunter specialties wireless call/any luck?



## jdrouhard87 (Feb 25, 2011)

anyone had any luck w hunter specialties wireless call on coyotes?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I have not, but if it can make a distress sound, i'm sure it would work just fine.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't heard one either, try it out if you can check the volume and clarity. Some callers on the market crackle at any sort of volume. And yes welcome to the forum.


----------

